# Pantyhose



## JennyMcL (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought 4 pair with my clothing haul, but I am curious about how many women even wear them anymore. I guess this is a poll. Do you wear them? If not why? If so, what is your favorite brand? In my limited experience they're not really uncomfortable and they do make my legs look better, but I imagine working in 95 degree weather wearing them would be a lot different.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope. I don't think I know anyone who does. Maybe because I live in a warm area.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

I think pantyhose are pretty much out. No one wears them anymore.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 8, 2007)

I find them quite uncomfortable.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 8, 2007)

i dont wear them but i do know alot of ppl who wear tights, but only in winter.


----------



## estherika (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't wear them either.

I think the more natural look is now in...


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 8, 2007)

I hate wearing pantyhose! They feel so uncomfartable and make me feel itchy.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 8, 2007)

I always wear panyhose and I like the Leggs brand that best.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wear them from time to time. Not often. Older generations tend to wear them more than the younger ones. In saying that, nothing wrong with wearing them!


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the Hanes Silk Reflections line.


----------



## Nox (Sep 8, 2007)

I wear them daily to the office. For conservative business environments, it's still considered in very poor taste for a woman to show bare legs.


----------



## Claire_CD (Sep 8, 2007)

Girls in the UK wear them ALL the time. I absolutely love them both on girls and wearing them they are soooo sexy. Get yourself some wolfords they are brilliant.


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

True to what Nox said

But since i live in a place where the weather is awful, almost no one uses pantyhoses here, unless they work in a place where it's 100% of the time with A/C


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear them daily to the office. For conservative business environments, it's still considered in very poor taste for a woman to show bare legs. I really don't wear them anymore. The Federal Government relaxed the rules years ago. Even women on Capitol Hill are bare legged. It was found that the pantyhose and heat mixture are bad for your health. The humidity here can be brutal. In the winter, I love the monochromatic look with tights.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 8, 2007)

I learn so much in this place


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear them daily to the office. For conservative business environments, it's still considered in very poor taste for a woman to show bare legs. I agree. For me, the places I wear them are church, weddings, and job interviews. If I had a job where you were required to dress in business attire, I would wear them there too.


----------



## justdragmedown (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont know any one that does besides hotters girls?


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

Again, speaking of businness attire, i really think it's beautiful a women with a classic suit wearing black pantyhoses and a pointed black vinyl high heels


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wear them only in the winter, I always buy black ones with a black seam on the back though.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

ditto.


----------



## DonnaH_Philly (Sep 9, 2007)

I wear Pantyhose every day no matter what the weather. They make my legs look and feel so much nicer. I think bare legs just look bad. My husband also likes to see me in them as well so I enjoy wearing them for him.. I wear Wolfords, Pretty Pollys, Hanes Silk Reflections, and Leggs Sheer Indulgence and Sheer Energy. I also like Hanes Solutions, Luxe, but you can only get these at Target. They are Great fitting, and very silky.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 9, 2007)

I generally only wear them in the fall and winter, and sometimes in the spring. If it's warm enough to wear sandals/open-toed shoes, then I don't wear them.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 9, 2007)

I really dont wear pantyhose, I wear tights in the winter and fall though.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't wear them, but I think if I wore skirts in the winter I would, or opaque tights. But I'm a pants girl! I think women go for knee-highs/suspender belts more now if they want 'coverage'.


----------



## DonnaH_Philly (Sep 11, 2007)

*This was on a fashion web site. and I see more and more hose on runways lately.*

*Derek Lam Shows Minis and Covered Legs *

By SAMANTHA CRITCHELL â€“ 11 hours ago

NEW YORK (AP) â€” Sometimes what you don't see is the sexiest thing at a fashion show. Derek Lam unveiled his spring collection Sunday at a cavernous space near the Hudson River with models wearing black pantyhose with seams down the back.

*It's probably the first time pantyhose â€” not tights â€” have been on a New York Fashion Week runway in years. But the dark covered leg added a bit of sultry mystery* *to all the satin, sirenlike looks*.

Lam seems to like a short hemline, turning out some of the tiniest skirts and shorts of the season. He balanced them well, though, with subtle colors and looser shapes on top; a leopard-print, shirt-style minidress was a great example.

He also offered a few daytime outfits that would meet office dress codes, including a navy short-sleeve safari jacket that looked smart with the billowy, blousoned sleeves of a gray spot-print blouse peeking out.

There also were gray-and-white shorts â€” not the super-short kind â€” that were elegant enough to pass as a part of a cocktail party outfit, especially with a black shirt jacket in lacquered sateen. The print on the shorts was ikat, a weaving technique native to Uzbekistan that Oscar de la Renta and others have taken a liking to for print patterns in recent years.

For evening there was a noteworthy group of outfits with navy, red and white beading in a large floral pattern that didn't look like anything this increasingly jaded fashion crowd is getting more than halfway through the spring previews.

A white georgette scarf dress was reminiscent of some of the other 1930s-inspired looks already offered by others designers, but Lam's was lovely and glamorous nonetheless.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's very warm where I live. I don't wear them...and have never seen on a casual day anyone wearing them either.


----------



## DonnaH_Philly (Sep 11, 2007)

It gets VERY hot here in Philly during the summer as well, and I still wear them everyday.

I went to Vegas, and saw may ladies in hose as well. And I'm not talking about the workers in the casinos. Also a friend of mine and my husband who lives in Orlando, FL wears them everyday as well. I have myself seen more and more hose being worn casually by ladies in the Philly Area.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2007)

I wear them quite often in winter, they do make my legs look better depending on what I am wearing, in summer its just much too hot.


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ohappydayes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't remember the last time I wore a pair. I think the last time I wore a pair is when I was in kindergarten


----------



## Claire_CD (Sep 22, 2007)

double post


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 22, 2007)

it depends on what im wearing.

my problem is i much prefer thigh-highs, which seem to be kinda hard to find, so now i gotta go and either pay a lot to victoria's secret or go to sex shops to find them.

which girls, sex shops have like cheap and nice thigh highs if your looking for any.


----------



## cammi267 (Sep 29, 2007)

I think they are sexy on certain ocassions, but most of the time I don't wear them. I think I bought Hanes the last time I wore them.


----------



## Anna (Sep 29, 2007)

in winter i wear black ones. rampage is my favorite.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I wear them in winter. We are expected to at work--anyway, I think they look really classy with a black or navy suit, stockings that match and high heels. Very professional


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2007)

Only crossdressers wear them... it's a know fact!!! That why they make size CD, get it?? hehehe I hate Pantyhose myself and wear thigh highs exclusively.....


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't wear them. If I have a more formal event I have found the perfect spray on hose that the color looks great for me. It's aggravating to get the stuff on but once it's on there are no worries.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 29, 2007)

I wear pantyhose but probably wouldn't if I mostly wore slacks. I get your "joke" Karren.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2007)

some offices require you to wear them if you want to wear a skirt... I only wear them in winter, when I'm really cold but really feel like wearing a skirt. I'd never ever wear them in summer, LOL.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wear pantyhose in the winter as well as tights. In the summer it's only thigh highs when wearing skirts.


----------



## fawp (Oct 31, 2007)

I like wearing pantyhose but my friends have successfully convinced me not to.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

On another note my husband took me to a play last week. He wanted to know why I didn't have on pantyhose. This was after I painstakingly applied my spray on leg/makeup/hose. It was perfection. I explained to him that we just don't do that anymore. He then told me that he thought pantyhose was sexy and missed me wearing them. So I wonder now what the guys general opinion is on it.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bellagigi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He then told me that he thought pantyhose was sexy and missed me wearing them. So I wonder now what the guys general opinion is on it. He is right. Being a guy in body and some mind, I also find pantyhose sexy on a woman. Most of the guys I know say the same thing. They dont understand why pantyhose are fading away on girls. I do understand as they are a pain in the butt to work with and work in. But on the nights out they work wonders.


----------

